# Jooltool sharpening system, any good?



## Woodyhoots (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi,
Has anyone heard of or used this kit I've seen a video on YouTube and it looks the bees knees. There only seems to be a smaller jewellery makers version here in the U.K so I would have to import one from the U.S. Has anyone managed to use the abrasive ninja pads ( I think that's what they're called) on a normal bench grinder or something they've Jerry rigged them selves. I was thinking maybe I could mount them on a drill in a vice or something similar to save me buying the actual machine. 
Pete.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi
What sorts of edge tools do you intend to sharpen? I've settled down with maybe $5 worth of automotive finishing sandpapers, cereal box card for a strop and a polished granite countertop cutoff (free) for a base. The usual collection of wood carver's gouges plus draw knife, spoke shaves and a Stanley Bailey #5 Jack plane.

In any case they all work. In all cases, there's some learning to do but it's only a chunk of steel.


----------



## Woodyhoots (Mar 21, 2016)

Everything really from chisels to router cutters. The video I saw was on sharpening a gouge and it looked awesome I like how you can see through the spinning pads to your chisel and you don't need water to keep it cool. I just wondered if you could use the pads on a normal grinder.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The pads are probably designed for a relatively slow motor speed/rpm. 
Seems to me that a normal grinder runs at substantial rpm so the g-force at the pad rim might tear it apart.
Have to admit, having any kind of a system to touch up router bits would be sweet.

I've got a couple of boxes of rfe motors, slowest with any power is 1750rpm and I've got no way to attach functional bits.

Like any other sharpening system, the technique is the prize. Some take longer to learn than others.
I free-hand sharpen and hone all of my wood carving tools. For so long that I can work on a PacNW style
crooked knife over my knee and make it look stupidly simple.


----------



## Woodyhoots (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks, have you seen the videos on YouTube? She sharpens a router bit on one of them. I can sharpen all my chisels with the stones and grinder I've got but I've never attempted shaped router bits, mind u I think your only supposed to sharpen the flat side not the bevelled edge so it can't be that hard, oh oh never say that. I just love buying tools and when me and my dad saw that video we both thought how good it looked. I'd put a link to the video up but I'm not sure how, I'm sure if you type jooltool sharpening system in on YouTube it will come up. Check it out.


----------

